# Small Drain cleaner



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

So I don't do to much drains when I am doing side work but I do get a couple calls or people concerned about slow drains. Wondering what a good inexpensive handheld or powered drain cleaner I can just keep in my toolbox for the odd sink or bath.

EDIT: Was looking at a Rigid Power Spin (https://www.ridgid.com/ca/en/power-spin) And hook up to my drill any reviews or a waste?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd go with a trailer jetter for your situation


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I'd go with a trailer jetter for your situation


Gee Thanks... I know exactly what a Trailer Jetter is as i've logged over 1000 hours with one. Not my cup of tea and not really a "side job" thing.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Intro - Intro - Intro - Intro. It MAY help!!!!!!!


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Intro - Intro - Intro - Intro. It MAY help!!!!!!!


Intro? Not sure I am getting you. I explained why I am looking up above. I get the Odd Sink call and not really interested in investing on a big power machine at the moment more or less jus unclog a sink maybe once a month.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We request an intro in the intro section. Just a courtesy thing.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

That Ridgid power spin is what always gets the drains open for me.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Sewer tapes for me....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

toilet auger for those short runs.


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

Flyout95 said:


> We request an intro in the intro section. Just a courtesy thing.


Oh Sorry just wanted a question answered fast thought i'd try a Plumbing Forum, Will do a Intro. 



sierra2000 said:


> That Ridgid power spin is what always gets the drains open for me.


Good to hear, Its an inexpensive sink machine. Good to know others use it, any problems you've encountered? 



SchmitzPlumbing said:


> toilet auger for those short runs.


Old trusty auger.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

dRyken said:


> Oh Sorry just wanted a question answered fast thought i'd try a Plumbing Forum, Will do a Intro. Good to hear, Its an inexpensive sink machine. Good to know others use it, any problems you've encountered? Old trusty auger.


I can confidently say I've experienced absolutely no problems with that machine. You should post an intro


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

Intro has been posted 
http://www.plumbingzone.com/#/forumsite/20985/topics/56370?page=1&postid=856970


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Now, you should confess to your boss that you are doing side work, especially as an uninsured, inexperienced jackleg, and prolly stealing the work from him.


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

Cajunhiker said:


> Now, you should confess to your boss that you are doing side work, especially as an uninsured, inexperienced jackleg, and prolly stealing the work from him.


That is not what I am doing at all. We do high rise residential I would never accept a call from a building we have contracts with. My side jobs consist of jobs you don't legally need to be a plumber to do like install fixtures, rod drains, fix leaks and such. I would never take on something that I no I am not confident about.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Look into General drain cleaning machines for something better than hat Ridgid


----------



## dRyken (Jan 3, 2016)

sierra2000 said:


> Look into General drain cleaning machines for something better than hat Ridgid


I've done a lot of repairs on General Drain machines, Their snakes seem to hold up its the electrical that doesn't. Thanks!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

K-400?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Dura-Cable machines


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

dRyken said:


> That is not what I am doing at all. We do high rise residential I would never accept a call from a building we have contracts with. *My side jobs consist of jobs you don't legally need to be a plumber to do like install fixtures, rod drains, fix leaks and such*. I would never take on something that I no I am not confident about.


You don't need to be a plumber to fix leaks or install fixtures? Also what happens what a repair you perform fails and you flood someones house, do you have liability coverage?

You are one clueless individual and have a lot to learn.


----------

